#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  "Читтаматра. Миф и реальность." О. Орлов.

## Dron

Судя по названию - нечто грандиозное. 

В рецензии идет речь о каких-то "тибетцах, искажающих суть читтаматры", о "критике мадхьямики".

Все это жутко интригует. Может кто -нибудь дать свою рецензию? Особенно интересуют аргументы "против мадхьямики".

----------


## Alex

Судя по содержанию - нечто отстойное. А жаль - у Орлова немало интересных и точных наблюдений. Но из прочтения главы с критикой Мадхъямака-прасангики у меня сложилось впечатление, что Орлов вообще не в теме (при том, что я сам далеко не являюсь поклонником этого философского направления).
Ну и, конечно, неприятны хамские высказывания в адрес Его Святейшества Далай-ламы (хотя это напрямую с философией и не связано).
Но я сам не особо силен в философии, чтобы прямо так детально все разобрать. Вот, может, До1 подтянется - он подробнее расскажет.

----------


## Huandi

Книжка хорошая только по качеству обложки и бумаги.

----------


## Дима Чабсунчин

Читал отрывки, выложенные на дхарма.орг.ру В общем, понравилось. Надо будет ознакомиться поглубже.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дзмитрий

> Ну и, конечно, неприятны хамские высказывания в адрес Его Святейшества Далай-ламы (хотя это напрямую с философией и не связано).


Связано!  Если имеются такие факты, то книгу можно и не читать- не мараться.  В топку как говорится.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

А меня порадовала критика мадхъямики-прасангики (при том, что я поклонник этой школы  :Smilie: ). Стоило почитать хотя бы для того, чтобы заметить, что и к философским школам могут быть привязанности.

----------


## Dron

Те, кто знакомы с  5 т. Лам-рим , подскажите, у О.Орлова излагаются позиции, не сводящиеся к рассмотренным Дже Цонкапой?

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Орлов называет прасангику "злокачественным образованием"  и не вдается в детали. Ему сама техника доказательства через отрицания неприятна. А Цонкапа, ясное дело, убеждает, что МП -- единственно верное учение.

----------


## Ондрий

видимо многих в детстве чем-то пугали, кого-то тибетцами, кого-то прасангикой  :Smilie:

----------


## Дифо

Вроде нормально. Если кто знает, буддист ли Орлов, если да, то какой школы и кто его лама (мастер, саду, тхера и т.д.)?

----------


## Dron

Понятно. Пусть лежит на складе.

----------

